# 36569 Coding



## sierra (Nov 18, 2008)

Does anyone bill for peripheral catheters for post op pain management?


----------



## rkris1781 (Nov 18, 2008)

*36569*

No, its not possible


----------



## diane1217 (Dec 8, 2008)

Perhaps your pain mgmt doctor is ordering PCA???  Patient Controlled Anesthesia can be coded with E/M codes for each daily visit to the pt, typically 99231 w/ dx 338.18 or 338.12


----------

